# Heulende Fjord oder Boreanische Tundra?



## Baumstamm (27. Oktober 2008)

So Hallo erstmal,
Ich glaube auch das ich im Threadnamen Rechtschreibfehler gemacht habe aber jetzt erstmal zu der Frage.
Wo Wollt ihr mit Wotlk starten? Wo is es besser? Wie kommt man als Ally/Hordler zu welchem Startgebiet?
Welche Vorteile hatt welcher Teil der Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Mfg Baumstamm


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

1. first
2. ich werd mir beides angucken, mich für eins entscheiden und dann auf 80 für schön viel kohle die letzten qs zu ende bringen
*hehe*


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein priester wird im Heulenden Fjord starten, da ich dieses Gebiet in der Beta nicht getestet habe, mit meinem Todesritter starte ich in der Tundra um mir den Start selbst zu erleichtern.


----------



## Damiane (27. Oktober 2008)

ich möchte im heulenden Fjord anfangen, weil mich das Gebiet an die skandinavischen Länder erinnert und ich diese sehr mag. Ich muss nur den rest unserer Gilde überzeugen, auch dort zu starten. Aber daran arbeite ich bereits^^


----------



## Baumstamm (27. Oktober 2008)

und jetzt sagst mir noch wie ich als Ally zu den verscheiedenen Gebieten komme und alles is toll XD
Ich weiß natürlich vom SW Hafen aber nicht wo welches schiff is...


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> und jetzt sagst mir noch wie ich als Ally zu den verscheiedenen Gebieten komme.



In Stormwind das Schiff führt dich in die Boreanische Tundra, das Schiff in Menethil führt zum heulenden Fjord.
Die Schiffe sind makand und du wirst sehen, welches neu ist, desweiteren stehen dort Leute von der Schiffsbesatzung rum die dir alles nochmal erklären.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> In Stormwind das Schiff führt dich in die Boreanische Tundra, das Schiff in Menethil führt zum heulenden Fjord.
> Die Schiffe sind makand und du wirst sehen, welches neu ist, desweiteren stehen dort Leute von der Schiffsbesatzung rum die dir alles nochmal erklären.



und wenn du keine schiffe findest, renn denn andren vielen 70er auf die schiffe nach^^

btt.

ich fang in der tundra mit meinem krieger und im fjord mit meiner priesterin an


----------



## youngceaser (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich denke da ich mittlerweile 2. 70er habe schaue ich mir beides an und falls ich mit einem char eine gute q belohnug sehe für meine nanderen werde ich auch mal mit dem in das qgebiet reinschauen. 

gibt es eigentlich auch schon mobmap oder qhelper für die wotlkq weil ich tue mich etwas schwer mit qlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsuyoshi (27. Oktober 2008)

ich lasse meine würfel entscheiden
über 50 halt tundra und unter 50 könnt ihr euch ja denken^^


----------



## Efgrib (27. Oktober 2008)

beide gebiete machen auf jeden fall. allein wegen dem ruf, gibt in beiden startgebieten wichtige fraktionen.


----------



## Panador (27. Oktober 2008)

Mah kucken. Hab gehört, dass eines der Gebiete eher für die Körperlicher Schaden-Austeiler, das andere eher für Caster sein soll, als Magier würd ich dann natürlich in das für Caster gehn. Wenn an dem nix dran is - vermutlich Boreanische Tundra um mein /love critters Achievement fertig zu machen.


----------



## Sreal (27. Oktober 2008)

nun ich sag zum thema nur eins:

Borean thundra! schnellere questabfolge, besser zusammenhängende folge quests sowie mehr platz als am fjord. in der thundra hast du/hat man den vorteil sich durch das gebiet zu questen, im fjord machst du die anfangs quests fertig, und rennst dann immer von a-z für eine quest! gut der fjord sieht besser aus doch für ein schnelles lvln eignet sich die thundra am besten.


@Pandor,

unsinn, in den gebieten am fjord laufen wrykul (oder wie die noma heisse, die barbaren halt) rum und in der thundra viel untotes zeugs was maximal den paladinen zu gute kommt.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2008)

Tsuyoshi schrieb:


> ich lasse meine würfel entscheiden
> über 50 halt tundra und unter 50 könnt ihr euch ja denken^^


Und was machst du bei genau 50?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (27. Oktober 2008)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Wo Wollt ihr mit Wotlk starten? Wo is es besser? Wie kommt man als Ally/Hordler zu welchem Startgebiet?
> Welche Vorteile hatt welcher Teil der Insel
> 
> 
> ...



Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich starte vom Heulenden Fjord aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Da dort die Länder schön fliessend mit den Stufenanstiegen übereinstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und man sich so gemütlich nach vorne Kämpfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staaken (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich werde im Heulenden Fjord starten, eine Begründung hab ich allerdings nicht.^^

Zu deiner 2en Frage: In Sturmwind gibt es jetzt einen riesigen Hafen nach Nordend und die Horde hat winzige Zeppelintürme bekommen, welche Nordend anfliegen.

MfG Staaken


----------



## Lazarus07 (27. Oktober 2008)

mal gucken wo sie mich  über die planke schicken 
werde das schiff aus SW nehmen da is die heimat wenigstens in reichweite^^


----------



## Marlix (27. Oktober 2008)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> mal gucken wo sie mich  über die planke schicken
> werde das schiff aus SW nehmen da is die heimat wenigstens in reichweite^^



Boreanische thundra sind viele quests nah  zusammen im Heulenden fjord war ich in der beta noch nicht so rumgekommen aber beide Gebiete sind echt mit Quests ganz gut gefüllt und man kann eigentlich in beiden Gebieten sehr gut durchstarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsuyoshi (27. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und was machst du bei genau 50?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm das passiert schon net und wenn doch dann halt nochma würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde definitiv meinen Zwerg in Menethil am 12.11 ausloggen. Da ich in der Beta beide Gebiete testen konnte und ich den Heulenden Fjord einfach nur bombig finde...die einfahrt mit dem Schiff wirkt schon ein wenig episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

